# Angeln in Salzburg



## Fattony (13. März 2014)

Hallo!

Bin die nächsten 2 Monate berufsbedingt in Salzburg und würde gerne angeln.

Kann mir jmd ein gutes Gewässer empfehlen?

Muss ich mir doch vorher noch die Gastfischerkarte holen - habe ja nur die NÖ-Lizenz.


Bin in Salzburg - Kasern


p.s.: Man könnte auch gemeinsam losziehen 
Lg


----------



## Duke1980 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Hi Fattony, #h

hier hast du eine liste mit salzburger angelmöglichkeiten 

lg und viel spass beim angeln #6

http://www.salzburgerland.com/media/infoblaetter/sommer/Infoblatt_Angeln.pdf

:vik:


----------

